# CONFIRMED! Tonight's game on League Pass Free Preview



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

Checked my guide on DirectTV, and called them to verify: tonight's game (Blazers/Kings) is televised via the Kings network on channel 753 on DirectTV and channel 564 on Dish.

League Pass is on FREE PREVIEW until 11/4.

SET YOUR DVRs!!!!


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

whats the channel on comcast .... /duck


----------



## OdenRoyLMA2 (May 23, 2008)

Yiiiiippppppeeeeee!!


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

Better hope CSNW doesn't put it on an black out league pass locally. =)


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

Not to prematurely disappoint anyone, but the last 2 seasons Comcast has not aired any of the preseason games on league pass, despite the fact that directtv and dish did. I've purchased league pass the last 2 years and was frustrated enough to call comcast and complain last year. Maybe it will be different this year... but if history is any indication be frustrated comcast users! Although... think of it as a reward for all those satellite users who don't get to watch any blazer games this year.:lol:


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

chris_in_pdx said:


> Checked my guide on DirectTV, and called them to verify: tonight's game (Blazers/Kings) is televised via the Kings network on channel 753 on DirectTV and channel 564 on Dish.
> 
> League Pass is on FREE PREVIEW until 11/4.
> 
> SET YOUR DVRs!!!!


Cool! So, do I need to contact DirecTV ahead of time to activate the free League Pass preview, or do I just turn on my TV and tune to channel 753?

BNM


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

BNM, when i was w/ comcast it was just on free on the channels. CHeck your listings and you will find what channels they are on.

Anyway, does anyone know if Verizon FiOS has league pass yet? I know they don't have NBAtv. And if they don't (don't think they do... evne though thats extremely dissapointing) is there anywhere online i can watch free league pass? or at least the game?

Edit - to answer this question, NO, Verizon FiOS does not have any NBA LP channels including NBAtv... it doesn't carry anything but the ESPN gameplan stuff... doesn't have MLB extra innings, NHL Center Ice or the MLS on either. Pretty lame. I actually miss my comcast for NBAtv... that was a great channel. Oh well, life goes on.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

MrJayremmie said:


> BNM, when i was w/ comcast it was just on free on the channels. CHeck your listings and you will find what channels they are on.



Double Cool!

So, it looks like I get to watch tonight's game on League Pass, tomorrow night's game on KGW, and I'll be at the Rose Garden on Sunday for the Utah game. That just leaves Friday's game against Atlanta unaccounted for. Anybody know if it's going to be on TV anywhere? I'd love to go 4-for-4 on the Blazers' first four preseason games.

BNM


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

I just signed up for League Pass through Comcast, and got the early bird special: $171.80 for the season package. Don't know if tonight's game will be on here in N.J., but I'm hoping!


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Anyone know a site to watch this game on the free league pass trial?!!?!!?!?!!??!!?1 My cable company doesn't provide league pass...


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Well then I guess I will be listening to this game on the radio  ... Thanks anyway.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Any link for the game?


----------



## dreamcloud (Aug 8, 2008)

I have this too, it's on channel 564 for Dish. The question is though...WILL WE GET BLACKED OUT?


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Anyone got any info for California viewers? I have COX cable, I have NBATV but I'm still showing that league pass is blocked out for now. Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## MaxaMillion711 (Sep 6, 2005)

yeah. i live in Cali with directv. i have nba tv and league pass...and both league pass channels are blacked out for me too. im on hold...they "think it might be a technical issue" with league pass.


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

I have MINET (Monmouth) and all I get is Utah vs. LA on NBA TV.....wtf.


----------



## DuBBz101 (Oct 8, 2008)

I have DirecTV and live in ( monmouth ) but havnt checked to see if i will have the blazer game tonight... I sure hope sooo... It sucks not living in portland anymore and having comcast so i can watch the games =(


----------



## MaxaMillion711 (Sep 6, 2005)

just got off the phone with directv

even their tvs at their HQ is blacked out

the associate i talked to said that is not them, or any tv company, its the nba. she said we might not see any league pass till opening night. so no preseason? who knows...

as of now, its all blacked out for me, other people I know, and i guess now, directv.

EDIT

and as i hit post, they are back on. NEVERMIND EVERYBODY> LP works...for now....


----------



## DuBBz101 (Oct 8, 2008)

Damnit.... You guys got my hopes up.... i thought i was actually going to be able to watch it :rant:


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Well crap. How frickin' retarded is the NBA? I'm DYING to veiw their product and I can't get it becuase they won't let me. They are their own worest enemy when it comes to marketing their product. Jeez, I remember when the NBA was the best marketed of all professional sports - by far. Now they're light years behind the NFL.

If anybody has a link to an online video stream, please PM me.

BNM


----------



## toutlaw25 (Aug 7, 2005)

Any online streaming links please PM me. I have league pass, but I'm not at the house right now. Would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

Boob-No-More said:


> If anybody has a link to an online video stream, please PM me.
> 
> BNM


Same


----------



## kressmi (Dec 12, 2007)

Perfection said:


> I have MINET (Monmouth) and all I get is Utah vs. LA on NBA TV.....wtf.


Same issue. I see League Pass Channels on MINET but the only game I see listed to play is the FAKERs.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Yeah, can someone please PM a link for stream of the game? Thanks in advance.


----------



## J~Rush (Jul 6, 2008)

If there's a link can someone PM me? Thanks in advance!


----------



## BlazersFan87 (Dec 22, 2007)

Same! Link please. Thank you


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

Can i get a link please!?


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Me too please.


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

It's On, People!!!! It's Streaming At My House... 753 On Direct Tv


----------



## HurraKane212 (Aug 2, 2007)

link here too please
!


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

IS there a link?


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

I have Comcast... I don't have this game.


----------



## grepgav (Aug 2, 2007)

i need a link!!!!!

argg not seeing this game is killing me.


----------



## azsun67 (Dec 20, 2007)

grepgav said:


> i need a link!!!!!
> 
> argg not seeing this game is killing me.


dishnetwork is not showing it, it is on the guide, but nothing is showing


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Can someone post a link or is that not allowed?


----------



## kressmi (Dec 12, 2007)

looking for a link please!!!


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

http://www.justin.tv/pkcable


----------



## mrkorb (Jun 25, 2007)

Will pay for a link.

Not really, but please!


----------



## c_note (Jan 30, 2007)

Darkwebs said:


> http://www.justin.tv/pkcable


REPPED!


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Don't give up guys. I'm sitting here in my living room in Beaverton watching the game on DirecTV channel 753 right now. Maybe the game is blacked out for some people, but not me. So, if you have DirecTV, give channel 753 a try.

BNM


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Was just about to post a link 4 for you guys.... I see Darkwebs has it covered.


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

Darkwebs said:


> http://www.justin.tv/pkcable


everyone please rep this man


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

anyone found a link or anything pm if possible. I can't find anyhting on tv but the lakers.


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

c_note said:


> REPPED!


thanks.


----------



## azsun67 (Dec 20, 2007)

Now it is on dish network,it just started the broadcast late. AWESOME


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Perfection said:


> anyone found a link or anything pm if possible. I can't find anyhting on tv but the lakers.


Edit: PLease dont put urls to unlicensed video feeds of games fellas, the site can get in trouble for that. PM them to each other I suggest.  Sa1177


----------



## BuckW4GM (Nov 2, 2005)

if someone could pm me a link to a live feed, i'd be grateful. i can't even seem to get 1080thefan.com working.


----------



## BuckW4GM (Nov 2, 2005)

should have read the thread first. thanks!


----------



## Baracuda (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Is nobody else watching the game on DirecTV?

BNM


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

Boob-No-More said:


> Is nobody else watching the game on DirecTV?
> 
> BNM


I am!


----------

